# Candy Sprinkle Necklaces - where from in uk?



## User49 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm looking for some pendants/necklaces like this. I've looked on ebay on these are from USA. I need them soon so want them from the UK. Does anyone know any websites or ebayers who make cute candy necklaces very similar to these? Thanks! 

candy sprinkles pendant items at low prices on eBay.co.uk


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 13, 2008)

there are tons on etsy (Etsy :: Your place to buy and sell all things handmade). im not sure if you can search for UK only, a lot of people ship to UK though.


----------



## jennifer. (Nov 17, 2008)

speaking of etsy--even though she's in the US, i'm sure she'll send to the UK as well.  i've been a fan of her photography forever and these types of necklaces seem to be her specialty now.  they're really cool!  she'll do custom stuff too.


Etsy :: stoopidgerl :: â˜…stOOpidgErL â™¥ You'll feel like a kid in a candy shop!â˜…


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey, I love sweetie accessories, there soo cute.

Have you tried punkyallsorts.com? Also annalouoflondon.com does lots of retro collections and theres some cute fruits and icecream jewellry


----------



## prncezz (Nov 30, 2008)

Why don't you try making your own? They look very simple!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 2, 2008)

oooooooo thanks jennifer im now in love with those necklaces!!!!!!! adorable!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree with prncezz, all you need is an empty piece of plastic (in a desired shape) that can be put on a necklace, your own sprinkles, and a string.  Then you could probably even modify it the way you want it (like if you want metallic sprinkles or those clear-ish ones).


----------

